# My wife's pregnant belly...C&C please.



## Clintopher (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm really happy with this picture but would love to hear any ways I could improve.  Comments welcome. Thanks in advance.

50mm
f 1.8
1/1000
ISO 200
Lighting from window only


----------



## JSD (Jan 30, 2010)

That is a very lovely photo, very intimate. Not that I am any great expert but I cant see any way to improve it other than to have done it in color- but thats just because I love color. Nice shot.


----------



## transformed (Jan 30, 2010)

lovely! The robe in the foreground you might have pulled back just a bit. It takes up about a 1/3 of the focal area and so detracts just a bit.


----------



## JSD (Jan 30, 2010)

transformed said:


> lovely! The robe in the foreground you might have pulled back just a bit. It takes up about a 1/3 of the focal area and so detracts just a bit.


 
Good point but I also think the robe lends an element of privacy to what is a somewhat personal, revealing moment.


----------



## mom2eight (Jan 30, 2010)

She will cherish this shot.  Congrats on the new baby.  Tell your wife she is very luck to have such a cute little belly.  I could have never done a shot like this unless someone was REALLY good at cloning stretch marks! LOL


----------

